# Cycling off of NO Xplode



## mjg803 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive been taking NO Xplode for a little over a year and a half and never cycled off. I just read the label and now see that I should stop every 12 weeks. Ive never had any side effects though, and only take 1 - 1 1/2 scoops pre-workout about 4 times a week. I also take protein after the workout, usually muscle milk or cytogainer. Should I cycle, or just keep at it?


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 9, 2011)

It just says to cycle off so you don't get used to it. If you start losing the effect from it, just drop it a week or two and you'll be fine.


----------



## ATyler (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn a year and a half? I bought one bottle of no explode and about four weeks after I had to take like5-6 scoops just to feel anything


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 10, 2011)

You will most likely go in to cardiac arrest if you stop taking it. 

KIDDING!  You will be fine.  Actually, your body will probably appreciate coming off it for a couple of weeks, and like Hubauer said, you'll start to get more out of it that way.


----------



## shortstop (Feb 10, 2011)

ATyler said:


> Damn a year and a half? I bought one bottle of no explode and about four weeks after I had to take like5-6 scoops just to feel anything


 

yea same here. after a month or so, it just doesnt work. and it will never do the job like it did the first few times


----------



## oufinny (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes come off, find much better product, then start to cycle then in 8-12 week intervals with a few weeks off in between.  Mesomorph, Maximize V2, NTKTS all come to mind as much better options.  I can't believe you don't complain about it giving you the shits either, I cannot stand that stuff unless I have to crap, nothing cleans the pipes better.


----------



## mjg803 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I think I'm gonna stop for a bit. I was thinking 2 weeks or so. Then start to cycle. You guys think that is adequate time?


----------



## Dylan_Munyon (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you feel when you take it? Because myself, along with everyone i know that uses (used rather) that became tolerant in a short amount of time. Are you sure you are getting a good physical response or is just a mental "placebo" effect?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 12, 2011)

Use some GPLC, it'll give you insane pumps and be far cheaper...


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 13, 2011)

Adrenal fatigue can happen in rare cases, but usually you will just build up a tolerance, you can try reset ad and cycle off the stims for a month.  I do that and just take creapure, beta alanine, and gplc.  Solid workouts but no stim rush/crash.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 13, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Adrenal fatigue can happen in rare cases, but usually you will just build up a tolerance, you can try reset ad and cycle off the stims for a month.  I do that and just take creapure, beta alanine, and gplc.  Solid workouts but no stim rush/crash.



This or if you are lazy and don't like to have to flavor something to get it down, I suggest Ultima or Ragnarok Ultra caff free.  Both are excellent and will most likely do more for you then that NO Xplode crap ever did.


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

I noticed I had to keep uping the dose to get the same effect. I would just stop for 2 weeks and repeat and it was fine


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

dame why is it keep repeating my post?


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

my bad


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 17, 2011)

I would stay off of it for a month or two. The only reason I suggest that is so when you do start using it again, it really hits you before you go into the gym.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 17, 2011)

Reset AD works pretty well, stuff is cheap too.  Agreed that NO Xplode does not compare to most of the new age products.  Too many stims in it, builds a tolerance way to quick.  Give me some bulks, premax, or even some blue balls.  If you tell yourself you can't bang it out with your girl until you git a big pr, you will get that pr.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^^ahahaha blue balls, its true tho....i know some mma fighters swear off sex for 5-6wks pre-fight..........damn

iv never used noxplode....thank god.....besides stim stuff, iv recently used premax from primordial and no 370 from top secret, both worked very well, one is gplc n protein the other is an no blend....i was really surprised with the 370 product, good stuff, great pump


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Feb 21, 2011)

NO EXPLODE is ok and doesnt bother me as far as getting the shits. i do have to admit i get a better workout taking a couple caffine pills instead though, but not everyone can take caffine pills without jitters and stuff. i stack the NO EXP. with 1 pill and its still not as good as just 2 pills and some damn water.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 21, 2011)

no shotgun is 100* better!


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Feb 22, 2011)

haahah cycle off no explode dude that shit is just caffeine thats it worst product out there


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2011)

shortstop said:


> yea same here. after a month or so, it just doesnt work. and it will never do the job like it did the first few times



Yea it's called frying your neuro receptors.


----------

